
Cloudron 2.0 released - nebulon
https://cloudron.io/blog/2018-03-16-cloudron-2.0.html
======
ocdtrekkie
Have kept an eye on your project for a long time, and continue to be impressed
by the rate of new features you guys push out, and how much you are
successfully autoconfiguring for users.

Top notch, keep it up.

------
nebulon
Co-founder of cloudron here, happy to answer questions.

